# What is the best bodybuilding gym in the uk?



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Just out of interest. Would like to hear ppls opinions?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

joshnow said:


> certainly isnt in bolton.


Drive to Preston and train at Jon Bridge's Ironman Bodybuilding Centre then!

I think we have over 450 trophys between us


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Of the ones I have trained in I'd have to say Monster Gym in Cheshunt followed closely by Castle Gym in Windsor.

Monster suits the name perfectly, it's HUGE and so are a lot of the people in there, it's got the most ridiculously oversized dumbells I've ever seen.


----------



## Jonnyboi (Aug 23, 2009)

Take a trip over to NI and call into Valhalla its a bodybuilders gym strictly no power lifters or strongman training allowed not a huge place but its some set up and very well run by i gaint man Grahm Mcckonkey.


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Which part of NI?


----------



## Jonnyboi (Aug 23, 2009)

Its in Killroot business park just up from Carrickfergus ringing anybells?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Rich-B said:


> Of the ones I have trained in I'd have to say Monster Gym in Cheshunt followed closely by Castle Gym in Windsor.
> 
> Monster suits the name perfectly, it's HUGE and so are a lot of the people in there, it's got the most ridiculously oversized dumbells I've ever seen.


I'd love to live by monster gym


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

The best one would be a one with everything, weights, machines, sauna, steam room, sun beds, cafe area, shop I could go on.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Nidge said:


> The best one would be a one with everything, weights, machines, sauna, steam room, sun beds, cafe area, shop I could go on.


strip club?


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

Temple Gym, Birmingham


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

hsmann87 said:


> Temple Gym, Birmingham


Have u been there, I've heard it's tiny.


----------



## rizlagreen (Oct 30, 2010)

defo not mine


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2010)

gallery in windsor has some of the best powerlifters in the uk there, and bb aswell. before it was called maximums and the standard was as good if not better


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Genesis in Wembley....but im biased of course


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

joshnow said:


> certainly isnt in bolton.


TF Bolton isn't that bad! Certainly not when the lady with the pimped out Jeep is in!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Got to be your own gym hasnt it. No place like home. I went to one of those big posh ones up north and didnt like it tbh. Felt cold and souless.


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

i wouldnt say its the best in the uk but it is a very good gym is maloneys in huddersfield the machines just feel great, everything just feels right, atmosphere is a bit [email protected] these days used to be great when all thev old school trained there


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Alz gym in Oldham is mega, Al is a 3 x Mr Britain winner, really really top bloke as well. Sh*t loads of machines and DB's and plenty of cardio gear.


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

Temple is ok, small but obviously has the heritage to motivate you.

Monster in Cheshunt is a.m.a.z.i.n.g. seriously, wherever you are in the UK- GET THERE. it's fricking HUGE. approx 6 different types of calf raise, seemingly 10 different leg presses, so much kit it would take a good couple hours to walk round and take it all in..then workout! the cafe is cool, the shop has plenty of everything and there are plenty of pro's and elite lifters training there to motivate you. I asked Steve what his biggest regret was when it came to the gym...he said he wished he'd started bigger! :-O

my gym has some serious kit, if you're within an hour of Yeovil i suggest you get down to check out what we have, 2for1 discount on day passes for UKM members.

www.progressgym.co.uk

check us on facebook


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

well its not my local jjb anyway

just have to make do with what you got tho lol


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Ministry of Muscle, Kent.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Ministry of Fitness


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

Rich-B said:


> Of the ones I have trained in I'd have to say Monster Gym in Cheshunt followed closely by Castle Gym in Windsor.
> 
> Monster suits the name perfectly, it's HUGE and so are a lot of the people in there, it's got the most ridiculously oversized dumbells I've ever seen.


X 2 I love monster gym!


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

is tims gym in bolton still open?


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

hsmann87 said:


> Temple Gym, Birmingham





fatmanstan! said:


> Have u been there, I've heard it's tiny.


compared to a big golds gym in the US, yeah its fookin tiny.

but a big gym doesnt mean a better gym.

the atmosphere is sick though. i always have a sick session. i mean how can you not if you watched Blood and Guts?!?!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

To be fair, I live in Birmingham I ought to get my 4rse down there if only for one session.


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

Rich-B said:


> Of the ones I have trained in I'd have to say Monster Gym in Cheshunt followed closely by Castle Gym in Windsor.
> 
> Monster suits the name perfectly, it's HUGE and so are a lot of the people in there, it's got the most ridiculously oversized dumbells I've ever seen.


That's where I train great gym must be one of the best in the UK, yeah the biggest DB's are 150kg not that I will ever use them lol


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

every time i go to monster i don't want to leave, awesome facility.


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

Jonnyboi said:


> Take a trip over to NI and call into Valhalla its a bodybuilders gym strictly no power lifters or strongman training allowed not a huge place but its some set up and very well run by i gaint man Grahm Mcckonkey.


yeah big fella alright no showers though


----------



## DanDeats (Oct 30, 2010)

Monster Gym is the best by far....loads of equipment and 200kg dumbells!! WTF!

There is a similarly set up warehouse style gym in St Albans called Body Limits, that's awesome too'


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

Muscle works bethnal green but for atmoshere and freindliness its got to be Core fitness in Plymouth.

( free protein shake for me now )


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

My 2 fav's that I've trained in are The Forest Gym and Cheetahs gym.


----------



## Ninja (Apr 28, 2010)

Bodyworks ,London


----------



## Ben1212 (Jun 28, 2010)

Nidge said:


> The best one would be a one with everything, weights, machines, sauna, steam room, sun beds, cafe area, shop I could go on.


Sounds quite like my Gym! The free weight section isnt great but they are extending it in the next month or so.


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

DanDeats said:


> Monster Gym is the best by far....loads of equipment and 200kg dumbells!! WTF!
> 
> There is a similarly set up warehouse style gym in St Albans called Body Limits, that's awesome too'


Is that one is St Albans the one behind a pub called something to do with a rat? I've trained there too if it's the same one. I trained there for a few weeks and thought it was quite a decent spot. The following week I discovered Monster which set a new standard.


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

Would love to see monster sounds awesome. A few great ones around me 2 of which already been mentioned - castle and gallery in windsor are nice, the forge in slough I really like which is where I train


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

smaj210 said:


> is tims gym in bolton still open?


No, Tim closed it a few years ago due to the jjb being opened just 1/4 mile up the road, the position of Tim's being stuck in the Red light area and the parking/ traffic flow management they brought in to control it killed his business. Top gym, and top bloke is Mr O'Brian. Had a bad reputation for being nasty place to train, but I started off there and the fellas were anything but nasty, really good place to train.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Crayford weights and fitness is the best gym in my area, big gym, all hammer strength kit, loads of plates, dumbells up to 90kgs (not that i need those yet  ) only been open 6 weeks or so and already has a great atmosphere, love it, best gym I've trained in!


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

EchoSupplements said:


> Would love to see monster sounds awesome. A few great ones around me 2 of which already been mentioned - castle and gallery in windsor are nice, the forge in slough I really like which is where I train


Whereabouts in Slough is it?


----------



## Garbs (Jan 23, 2006)

Coliseum gym, Thomas St, Birmingham.

The gym I use.

Great bits of kit.

Love the place.


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Has anyone trained at Ministry of Muscle? In Kent


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Temple gym isn't that small - it's got all the equipment you'd want. I love the place, was a member for a while when I lived in the centre of brum and was lucky enough to see dorian train twice in his hey day.

Iron works gym in south birmingham is a great gym (where Jem trains) too.


----------



## smurphy (Jul 16, 2010)

fatmanstan! said:


> I'd love to live by monster gym


I moved to cheshunt to be near the gym, it is that good! The heaviest dbell is150kgs!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Olympic Gym Eccles

Owner Paul George has over 21 National Titles, 5 World Titles, IFBB Pro and still competing at 49.

We have everything you need....you just need to bring the dedication, commitment and drive and leave your ego at the door!

And there is the added bonus of me as 'customer care'!


----------



## Popalina (Jul 18, 2009)

My Gym IS hare labour gym i warrington its got loads of cardio every weight machine you could wish for, its clean very very clean, nice showers , punch bag room and you can have a coffee and a chat.Plenty of advice great atmosphere and all the supplements you need.


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Popalina said:


> My Gym IS hare labour gym i warrington its got loads of cardio every weight machine you could wish for, its clean very very clean, nice showers , punch bag room and you can have a coffee and a chat.Plenty of advice great atmosphere and all the supplements you need.


sounds good.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Don't go anywhere Market Harborough, Leisure Centre, Leicestershire


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Trained at Monster just over a couple of weeks ago...awesome gym with so much kit I didn't know where to start!

The kitchen and supps shop is amazing too...diet friendly food at v good prices.

I have also trained at Olympic in Manchester....again v well equipped and the customer service second to none  The outside staircase scared the life outta me tho! Shame that i don't live closer to either.


----------

